# Uh-oh, is the forum acting strange?



## Henrix (Apr 17, 2002)

Is it just me, or is the forum a bit wobbly?  
I have trouble updating, and the pages don't load fully.

Is anyone else having any trouble?

Other sites seem to work fine for me.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Apr 17, 2002)

I have been experiencing this as well - though it generally goes away after a short period. I always chalked this up to an influx of traffic!?


----------



## Henrix (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes, I am possibly just a bit nervous after yesterdays pop-up paradise!


----------



## King_Stannis (Apr 17, 2002)

this is hardly becoming news any more. in fact, i've dubbed the noon - 3pm (U.S. EST) time period "old faithful", where slow-downs and lock-outs are the rule, rather than the exception.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 18, 2002)

a-yup, that's aboot right.  i suspect it's more from traffic than anything else, though...


----------

